# Solar Absorption Refrigeration (novelty)



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

Have a couple of the RV sized units and have considered converting them to solar power as a novelty. Cold drinks with supper, compliments of the sun.

Has any one done this conversion before? A fresnel lens or parabolic condenser on a simple tracker seem most probable. Increased insulation, of course. Five dollars invested to date for the refrigerators. Have tested them on AC and they both work.

Your thoughts---


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

I have 2 of them that I plan on doing the same thing with. One does have 12v so I plan on testing it hooked directly to a PV panel and see how it does. 

The other Haven't worked out the details but may make a hot water panel about the same size as the frig and try to use thermosiphon to get hot water around the absorber. Hard to work out any details until I tear them apart and have too many other projects right now.

Haven't been able to find out how hot I actually need to get it to evaporate the ammonia. Can't be over 212F or it would boil the water. If it's down around 160 a regular hot water panel would work. Wondering if using a fresnel lens or parabolic condenser would get it too hot to work?


----------



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

I have been in contact with the guy who teaches HVAC at the local community college about building a solar fired absorption AC unit for my yet to be built house. Its looking like my main problem is going to be government interference. Aint' that usually the case? Between all the meth heads after anhydrous ammonia and the health people going nuts about having NH3 around a living area it might be more trouble than its worth. Well that and the fact that one good hurricane would wipe out most of the collectors.

I have also been looking into using a Minto wheel to turn a manual compressor using 'standard' refrigerant


----------

